# Quick update on the injections...



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

well Ive now been injecting for 6 days, 7 by the time most of you read this.  I did the first one myself but DH was so eager to "stab the wife and get away with it"   that Ive let him do all the rest.  I mix it all up and put the syringe in the injector and he just presses the trigger.

Got my scan tomorrow and am feeling a bit nervous despite all your reassurances last week.  I guess Im scared they find something they werent looking for    Anyway, Im due at the hospital at 8.30am tomorrow morning so will let you know how I get on.

My body is doing ok with the injectables.  The killer headache on the first day must have been a coincidence as Ive not had one since.  No bruises/bleeding/irritation at the injection site either.  They do sting a little but I find one leg stings worse than the other for some reason!    Must be my fibromyalgia thats the only thing I can think of.

No side effects at all.  Was feeling a bit irritable the other night but cant tell if thats just normal or menopur-induced 

Ok, well Im off for now.  Hope you are all doing ok.  Will pop on again tomorrow with a quick update of the scan.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Witchie, Glad the injections have been going well. Good Luck with your scan today      Let us know how it went later today. We'll all be thinking of you.      Bxx (cd 49/43!!)


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I am glad as well that all is going OK for you! your so brave with injections I don't think that I could do it!

Good luck, if anyone should get that BFP then its you!

Emma xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

awww thanks girls 

Well the deed is over and I have to say I feel I complete idiot    I assumed the scan was going to be similar process to a smear test, with the clamp and everything.  In the end though it was all very discreet and the probe thing wasnt even that long anyway.  Didnt feel any discomfort or pain at all, quite easy really!

So the news is that Im responding well to the injections.  My endometrium is currently 6mm which Im told is good for CD8 which Im on today.  I have one follie on my right ovary of 10mm and 1 good one on the left ovary of 14mm so looks like the injections are working perfectly.  Im going back on Friday for another scan and to get my "trigger shot" to make me ovulate some time over the weekend/early next week so we will be getting jiggy all weekend    Could see the worried look on DHs face as he asked me "how many days do we need to do it" obviously recalling our marathon 2 week stints on clomid!!   

Im feeling so pleased with progress.  For the first time since seeking treatment for my IF I actually know whats going on inside my body and the news is good giving me renewed hope.

Will keep you all posted and let you know how it goes on friday with my scan and HCG jag.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Witchie, thats great news, am so pleased that the scan was ok and that you have two lovely follies growing


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie  Woohoo thats great news   It is about time one of us oldies had some good news. Stick with it chick    

Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Excellent news hun, your doing really well!  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Witchie

This all sounds like really good news   I'm so glad that the jabs are working for you hun...and that now you have a better idea of what's happening...

Wishing you lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sounds good witchie, fingers crossed for you!!   

strawbs xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Great going Witchie 
Have a great weekend of    and 

Then 

Good luck


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your good wishes.  

Oh no, you just made me realise I have the dreaded 2ww starting next week    Ive not had to go through that for the last 3 months, I dont miss it I can tell you that! lol

Oh well, its a necessary evil.  At least I can go do some archery of an evening and weekend and take my mind off TTC.  Didnt have that the whole time I was on Clomid and went   counting down the days!

Good luck to all you girls too   

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

That is great news Witchie,

So pleased the inj's are working for you. Enjoy yourselves over the weekend eh?!    
Poor hubby, your gonna wear him out....

T.c.  Jo xxx


----------

